# Need Suggestions for a good Camcorder with great sound quality



## techspark (Apr 3, 2011)

hi guys..i need suggestions for a good camcorder urgently
There will a live regional concert in my locality and i need to record it in high definition.

Since it is a live concert and there will be big speakers all around with heavy music...my requirement is that the camcorder should be able to pickup clean sound and block the noise. 

i had a similar concert before and i tried recording it with my android phone...video turned out awsome but the sound sucked...full of haze and noise.

So i have learnt my lessons and this time i dont want to repeat my mistake.

Here are my requirements.
1. Budget- 15k ...can stretch to 20k at most if its needed
2. Great Sound capture...i don mind buying a production mic if needed.
3. High definition video.
4. BATTERY LIFE. Need it to be able to record continuosly for atleast 3 hrs at a stretch.
5. Any kind of sound input if possible...not necessary though as i dont think i will be able to get the feed from d dj guys.

All suggestions and advice welcomed. 

Need to invest at once and make a good purchase...will keep using it for same purpose...need it only for video recording...still images not needed at all.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think there's any HD model exists within your budget. Please reconsider it.


----------



## techspark (Apr 11, 2011)

yea..after some research couldnt really find a model under 20k

Can u recommend something under 35k probably ?

i have canon hf m300 and panasonic hdc-sd700 as options...likely to get one of these...donno which one though ?

any inputs will be appreciated


----------



## Skud (Apr 12, 2011)

what about sony???


----------



## techspark (Apr 18, 2011)

Sony doesnt have a camcorder under 35k that has a mic input and manual gain control. These are my most important requirements


----------

